# Tofu expiration dates



## mom3 (Sep 27, 2002)

I have a package of un-opened tofu in my fridge that has an expiration date of 7-20 and am wondering if it would still be good. How can I tell? I regularly use milk, eggs, etc. past their expiration dates but I can smell those and tell if they're OK or not. Can I do the same with tofu?? I hate to throw it out


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It's probably fine. I have found tofu to be pretty sturdy. Is it plain tofu or baked/marinated in some way? Tofu gets a real sour smell and tangy taste to it when it goes bad. Taste a little tiny bit and if it's yucky then pitch it. But it's only 4 days over, so my guess is it's still good.

I'm basing this on my experience with packaged tofu (either baked, water packed, or long life tofu in boxes). If it was fresh tofu from a bulk container (i.e. it was in a tub of water and you picked a chunk out), that stuff goes bad much more quickly and I would use it immediately after purchase.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

what Jane said above. It has been my experience that packaged tofu lasts a bit longer than the expiration date. Taste - you'll definitely be able to tell.


----------



## mom3 (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks! That's what I figured but wanted to check just to be sure


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I've always heard that tofu is OK to eat as long as it's not obviously discolored or moldy. It does get a sour smell/taste to it when it's old, but I boil it in salty water and then drain and that sourness goes away.

I think old tofu has more of an issue with palatability than it has with safety. (Did that make sense? It's like milk - it gets old and nasty tasting, but generally speaking, old soured milk won't make you sick.)


----------

